# Thule Rv Accessories



## jedmunson

Just got back from the OKC RV show and there was a SOB with the coolest attachments.

Turns out that Thule has made these little brackets that mount on the exterior of an RV and you can latch certain Thule products to it.

They have a camp table which wouldnt fly away, turn over or anything since part of it is attached and you can attach a nice trash container instead of hanging a bag from a door handle like we tend to do









Just some really cool stuff....had never seen it before but I may be behind some of you guys since you are so in the know









And no, we looked, but werent even tempted to trade in our OB - nothing compares....unless you are spending 3 times as much









I see some mods in the DH's future...

Thule RV Products


----------



## Oregon_Camper

When you open that link, check out the rear of that TT. Appears they set up camp...installed the TV outside...got all the stuff out...but forgot to lower the TT stabilizers.


----------



## jedmunson

Silly me - I just clicked the link to look at what to buy....I didnt check out their set up....

Can you tell what kind of hitch they used and did they have enough TV?









You crack me up....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jedmunson said:


> Silly me - I just clicked the link to look at what to buy....I didnt check out their set up....
> 
> Can you tell what kind of hitch they used and did they have enough TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up....


Now that you mention it, the TV only has a standard hitch not a WD setup.

Didn't want to rain on your product parade...Thule has great stuff. I simply like finding flaws in these type of marketing pictures (btw..I'm a marketing guy...so this is 2nd nature to me)


----------



## camping canuks

Thanks for posting that, good applications there. Very much like the trash storage


----------



## Y-Guy

Camping World has been promoting the Thule line for a while. Am I the only one that doesn't care to drill into the side of my RV?


----------



## Airboss

Y-Guy said:


> Camping World has been promoting the Thule line for a while. Am I the only one that doesn't care to drill into the side of my RV?


I'm with you, Y-Guy! I'm not drilling into the side of my TT to install an over-priced trash can holder! Did you see the prices of these accessories?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Airboss said:


> Camping World has been promoting the Thule line for a while. Am I the only one that doesn't care to drill into the side of my RV?


I'm with you, Y-Guy! I'm not drilling into the side of my TT to install an over-priced trash can holder! Did you see the prices of these accessories?
[/quote]

I go the low tech route. This pop-up trash can is great. We have one for garbage and one for cans/bottles (here in Oregon there is a 5 cent deposit). Easy to store and they can be moved anywhere...not attached to the Outback.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have one for garbage and one for cans/bottles (here in Oregon there is a 5 cent deposit).


And after just a weekend of camping, you probably cash in enough bottles and cans to fill your gas tank don't you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> We have one for garbage and one for cans/bottles (here in Oregon there is a 5 cent deposit).


And after just a weekend of camping, you probably cash in enough bottles and cans to fill your gas tank don't you?









[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Easy to store and they can be moved anywhere...not attached to the Outback.


You missed the best thing about them... being they are mobile the raccoons can drag them easily under the rig at night


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> You missed the best thing about them... being they are mobile the raccoons can drag them easily under the rig at night










Exactly...and a good wind will set them a-sailing too...That's why we use a metal can with a lid...of course, having a garage makes it much easier to bring along


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> You missed the best thing about them... being they are mobile the raccoons can drag them easily under the rig at night










Exactly...and a good wind will set them a-sailing too...That's why we use a metal can with a lid...of course, having a garage makes it much easier to bring along








[/quote]

It would have to be a really large amount of wind ot move these. After just one day, they have enough stuff to stay put. I've never had an issue with mine moving.


----------



## jedmunson

Airboss said:


> Camping World has been promoting the Thule line for a while. Am I the only one that doesn't care to drill into the side of my RV?


I'm with you, Y-Guy! I'm not drilling into the side of my TT to install an over-priced trash can holder! Did you see the prices of these accessories?
[/quote]

We were mainly impressed with the table - IT IS WINDY in Oklahoma and most of my dinners are spent hurling my body over the table to keep it from turning over or grabbing flying plates - this would at least let me off guard duty a bit.

My poor kids - I dont know how many hotdogs I have picked up off the ground, blown on it and told them it was "OK" to eat - my littlest probably thinks leaves belong on hotdogs









As far as drilling into the side of the trailer....I have seen some of the mods here....how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jedmunson said:


> how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


Bottle opener is attached to the cooler....why walk back to the Outback, when I can just open is fresh/cold from the cooler.


----------



## Thor

Oregon_Camper said:


> how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


Bottle opener is attached to the cooler....why walk back to the Outback, when I can just open is fresh/cold from the cooler.








[/quote]

I make sure by beverage containers are twist offs







or better yet cans









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor said:


> how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


Bottle opener is attached to the cooler....why walk back to the Outback, when I can just open is fresh/cold from the cooler.








[/quote]

I make sure by beverage containers are twist offs







or better yet cans









Thor
[/quote]

Beer comes in a a can?









Cans are for Coke...which goes well with my Jack.


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


Bottle opener is attached to the cooler....why walk back to the Outback, when I can just open is fresh/cold from the cooler.








[/quote]
I make sure by beverage containers are twist offs







or better yet cans









Thor
[/quote]

Beer comes in a a can?









Cans are for Coke...which goes well with my Jack.
[/quote]
X2


----------



## skippershe

jedmunson said:


> ....how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


We don't...it's attached to DH









Reef "Fanning" sandal w/church key...









The "Dram" sandal has a built in flask! Clicky Here


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> ....how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


We don't...it's attached to DH









Reef "Fanning" sandal w/church key...









The "Dram" sandal has a built in flask! Clicky Here

[/quote]

Looks like something I need for my next Jimmy Buffett concert!!


----------



## 2500Ram

OMG!! I've seen everything now, a bottle opener on the bottom of your sandals, why didn't I think of that. How many ruined flannel shirts and chipped bottles from a pocket knife









Bill.


----------



## jedmunson

skippershe said:


> ....how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


We don't...it's attached to DH









Reef "Fanning" sandal w/church key...









The "Dram" sandal has a built in flask! Clicky Here
[/quote]

I just have no words........

well - mostly, I dont want to drink anything I have been "heating up" with my feet all day







Although its better than the built in flask in my underwear


----------



## jasonrebecca

My Craftsman Capwrench is always with me!

My wife liked the Thule accessories on the SOB trailer that she wanted, We probably would have purchased the 21 foot model if it was available when we purchased our OB.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jasonrebecca said:


> My Craftsman Capwrench is always with me!
> 
> My wife liked the Thule accessories on the SOB trailer that she wanted, We probably would have purchased the 21 foot model if it was available when we purchased our OB.


It's not often you get to use a Craftsman tool with Beer....What a great idea.







Can it tune in football games too?


----------



## happycamper

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....how do yall attach the bottle opener to the outside of the trailer?


We don't...it's attached to DH









Reef "Fanning" sandal w/church key...









The "Dram" sandal has a built in flask! Clicky Here

[/quote]

Looks like something I need for my next Jimmy Buffett concert!!








[/quote]

LOL

Gives new meaning to

"Stepped on a pop top and Blew out my Flip Flop"

I can always count on you all to start the day with a smile!


----------



## 3LEES

jedmunson said:


> My poor kids - I dont know how many hotdogs I have picked up off the ground, blown on it and told them it was "OK" to eat - my littlest probably thinks leaves belong on hotdogs


Don't you use the five second rule?

My kids were and are told that if ya get it off the ground before five seconds, it's ok to eat.

And if that doesn't work, the dog doesn't care. She'll eat a hot dog not matter where it's been!


----------



## Nathan

3LEES said:


> My poor kids - I dont know how many hotdogs I have picked up off the ground, blown on it and told them it was "OK" to eat - my littlest probably thinks leaves belong on hotdogs


Don't you use the five second rule?

My kids were and are told that if ya get it off the ground before five seconds, it's ok to eat.

And if that doesn't work, the dog doesn't care. She'll eat a hot dog not matter where it's been!
[/quote]

The latter is our rule.








When my son was born, there was no leeway, then we went to 5 seconds, then we decided if we got to it before the dog did, then it must be ok. That means it is a 1 second to 20 second rule depending on if she is asleep or not.


----------



## wntx_camper

A falling hot dog makes little or no sound when it hits the ground...except to our Lab. Dead asleep, eyes closed, ten feet away, it is a race to see who can pick it up first. Usually he wins!


----------

